# How to blend tweeter cups in A pillars with plastic filler



## Entityofme1 (Sep 15, 2005)

Here is my tutorial on my cardomain page for tweeter pod blending and integration with A pillars. Hope it helps you on your next project with plastics.

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/357004/6


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

nice tutorial, thanks for the link.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

That's nice.

I'd like to do that myself eventually. How much trouble was that?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Entityofme1 said:


> Here is my tutorial on my cardomain page for tweeter pod blending and integration with A pillars. Hope it helps you on your next project with plastics.
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/357004/6


I like the wooden ones !
How's the alternator working out?


----------



## Entityofme1 (Sep 15, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> That's nice.
> 
> I'd like to do that myself eventually. How much trouble was that?


Troublesome is really hard to define. It can take some time to do which for some may be worthwhile and to others maybe not. This will vary depending on the individual and their work speed. I don't like to rush my work so I tend to be on the slow side. I'd have to say I spent total on this one pillar 16-20 hours. Now keep in mind I had to deconstruct the old builds and re-prep (sanding,cleaning, etc..) the panel to get it ready for the new builds so this is included in the overall time. It has been a while since I've messed with the stuff so getting back into the groove also took a little bit of time to re-adjust. I'm about to really get busy with some custom fab work here soon and it is going to take up alot more time than this little pillar. Gee I'm starting it at the best time of the year weather wise too....


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

That is a cool easy way to make some nice pods. Good work man thanks for the write up.


----------



## old-school (Jul 27, 2007)

Entityofme1 said:


> Here is my tutorial on my cardomain page for tweeter pod blending and integration with A pillars. Hope it helps you on your next project with plastics.
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/357004/6


Very nice!
Got a question for you. I haven't checked yet but do auto parts store like Pep Boys and Kragen sell this stuff to repair bumpers? I looked around my local Walmart today but they don't have any plastic fillers in the auto parts section. 

I'm about to try something similar on my sail panels. 


Thanks.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

For plastic repair kits, you can get them from Amazon (can't remember site offhand) or around my area, local auto paint stores/supply houses carry them (and everything else for auto painting/body work)....


----------



## old-school (Jul 27, 2007)

niceguy said:


> For plastic repair kits, you can get them from Amazon (can't remember site offhand) or around my area, local auto paint stores/supply houses carry them (and everything else for auto painting/body work)....


Thanks for all the leads. I did drop by Kragen's last week and found something similar made by the Bondo company. 








http://www.bondo-online.com/catalog_item.asp?itemNbr=843

I'll give this product a try and follow the tutorial for the prep and sanding work.


----------



## Exalted512 (Jul 23, 2006)

That looks nice, but what happens when you build that stuff up a lot (as in half an inch or so)? Will it crack?
-Cody


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Good tutorial. Nice work. Thanks


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

nice


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

I have some SEM bumper repair (sale plug) that works awesome for tweeter installs.


----------



## pahhhoul (Mar 14, 2008)

excellent write. going to have to give this a go this weekend!


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

pahhhoul said:


> excellent write. going to have to give this a go this weekend!


Are you really? I dare you Paul.


----------



## muro_ami (Feb 14, 2007)

appreciate the write-up. looks stock in my opinion


----------



## Puffhead (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah nice tutorial...I'm starting a similar project this weekend.


----------



## ferreter007 (Jun 3, 2008)

Very nice tutorial. I'm starting something similar on my landrover, slightly more difficult on a soft surface though isn't it?


----------



## Hixson (May 2, 2008)

great idea I may have to try this with some MD 100's


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice write up.


----------



## BKH (Jul 10, 2008)

Anybody ever try Marine Tex? It's good stuff and I bet it would work great in this application.


----------

